# Is this normal?



## a2b3c (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it normal, when you are married less than a year, to go on a trip with your husband's best friend? Or do you stop taking 'group' trips once you get married, or at least when you are newlyweds?


----------



## GetTough (Jul 18, 2010)

Why are you so concerned about being normal? Why don't you just do what works for you both? What makes you both happy?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Who is going?

Is it the two guys?

Maybe OK if it's a camping trip or something like that. But a trip to a beach resort or Vegas? I think not.

Your husband, you and the guy friend?

Awkward at best. I wouldn't think of asking a guy to come on a vacation with my wife and I.

Two married couples (or you two, friend and his girlfriend)?

I'm kind of OK with this, as long as it was discussed with you beforehand.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

a2b3c said:


> Is it normal, when you are married less than a year, to go on a trip with your husband's best friend? Or do you stop taking 'group' trips once you get married, or at least when you are newlyweds?


I'm not sure what to make of that.

I will tell you this... If it's you two and the friend... not going t0 happen with me and my wife...

Not at any point in my marriage.

Another couple? Yeah, we do that..

Another family? Yeah, we do that.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

You need to be more explicit about where this trip is, and who exactly is going, your post is too hard to understand.


----------



## Pitbull5555 (May 26, 2013)

Who's going on this trip - you and your husband's best friend???


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

If it is you and your husband's best friend, then that is a definite no.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

hopefully you are not sharing a hotel room, unless you are all into that. whatever floats your boat. 

I suspect your husband just has not quite grown up yet and has not realized he is married. this not makes you his first friend in life....period. he now has a moral obligation to say no to a friend coming along just because he thinks it would be fun. 

you two need your alone time. to tell you the truth, after 25 years of being together it is a no-brainer which person I choose to take on a trip. my wife will always win. she does things for me that no man ever could.


----------



## boonefhh (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe OK if it's a camping trip or something like that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My ex and I used to take a lot of trips with his best friend. Larry was a lot of fun. At night Larry had his own room, we had ours.

It just depends on you all and the circumstances. You need to share more.


----------

